# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  "Sập bẫy" du lịch Trung Quốc

## thietht

Đa số khách đi du lịch Trung Quốc về đều trầm trồ phong cảnh thiên nhiên, bề dày văn hóa, lịch sử của nước này. Nhưng cạnh đó, họ cũng truyền nhau nhiều bài học đắt giá khi được “lùa” vào điểm mua sắm ở đây.
Theo chân hướng dẫn viên vào điểm mua sắm, khách đều được tư vấn rõ ràng: “Mua hay không là quyền của quý khách”, nhưng thực tế, người bán hàng bày đủ trò chào hàng, từ tinh vi đến thô thiển.




Tiền mất, tật mang
Nhắc lại kỷ niệm 2 chuyến du lịch Trung Quốc, bà Nguyễn Thị Tâm (6 Điện Biên Phủ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội) đưa một mặt dây chuyền màu xám xịt, rồi kể: “Tôi vớ phải “của nợ” này trong một trung tâm mua sắm lớn tại Côn Minh. Thấy tôi lưỡng lự ở quầy hàng bạch kim, cô nhân viên thỏ thẻ bảo hướng dẫn viên sẽ giảm giá đặc biệt cho khách Việt Nam. Mua về đeo được vài tháng, bạch kim biến thành… chì”!

Đoàn khách du lịch vạ vật chờ đến giờ mới được lên xe, "thoát" khỏi
cửa hàng mua sắm. Ảnh: T.Minh.

Theo đúng chương trình, đoàn vào thăm quan cửa hàng mát-xa chân, nghe giới thiệu hoành tráng về công dụng tuyệt hảo của vô số loại thuốc gia truyền bày bán tại đây. Chủ nhà còn mời đoàn ngâm chân lá thuốc gia truyền miễn phí. “Tôi bị thấp khớp, ngâm vào thấy khoan khoái, dễ chịu vô cùng”, bà Tâm nhớ lại. Tiếp đó, hướng dẫn viên dẫn đoàn yết kiến một giáo sư Đông y khám bệnh miễn phí. Chỉ cần bắt mạch, ông phán bệnh rất chính xác khiến ai nấy phục lăn, nô nức mua thuốc.

Theo hướng dẫn của “danh y”, bà Tâm hoan hỉ mua về một hộp thuốc đúng loại đã ngâm chân, bên trong có nhiều bao nhỏ để dùng nhiều lần. Rất lạ, một cậu nhỏ phục vụ tại đó cứ nhìn bà này rồi kín đáo xua tay! “Về nhà, tôi pha thuốc đúng như hướng dẫn, ngâm được chừng năm phút thì chân bỏng rát, đành vứt cả hộp đi”, bà bức xúc. Tham gia cùng đoàn, bà Đỗ Ngọc Quỳnh (ngõ Tân Lạc, P.Trương Định, Q.Hai Bà Trưng) cẩn thận chờ đến khi được đưa vào một cửa hàng thuốc Đông y lớn, mới mua một hộp thuốc ngâm chân chữa đau khớp cho mẹ. Bà cụ ngâm được hai lần, kêu rầm lên khó chịu quá nên cũng vứt nốt.

Ép khách thô thiển

Sau khi đi tour Bắc Kinh - Thượng Hải - Hàng Châu - Tô Châu cùng gia đình tháng trước về, bà Bạch Nga (75 tuổi, 31 Lò Sũ, quận Hoàn Kiếm) kể chuyện bị ép mua thuốc tại nhà thuốc rất lớn ở Bắc Kinh. Đầu tiên đoàn nghe một anh lơ lớ giới thiệu: “Chúng tôi khám bệnh không lấy tiền, vị nào thích mua thuốc thì tùy ý”!

Một ông thầy lang khác râu tóc bạc phơ bắt mạch, phán bà Nga tim đập nhanh, không đều. Bà Nga bảo: “Tôi vừa uống bia xong, tim đập nhanh là phải”. Thấy ông lang vành mi mắt dưới của mình, bà Nga bảo ngay: “Chắc ông lại bảo tôi thiếu máu chứ gì?”, khiến người phiên dịch cũng ngạc nhiên vì quả nhiên ông lang phán đúng vậy. Còn “tiên ông” khó chịu, bảo bà Nga mua một hộp Đông trùng hạ thảo giá 600 nhân dân tệ. Bà Nga nói: “Tôi chẳng bệnh tật gì hết, lại không đủ tiền”. Ông lang trợn mắt hỏi đi với ai, biết đi với con gái liền bảo vay tiền nó mà mua. Bà Nga chẳng vừa: “Chúng tôi đi du lịch chứ có đi buôn đâu mà mang nhiều tiền”. Người phiên dịch mặt sưng lên bảo “vay tiền của người trong đoàn mà mua”. Bà Nga vẫn nhất định không! Thấy mọi người cười ồ, “tiên ông” hằm hằm bỏ đi.

Không chỉ du khách thuần túy, người viết bài còn chứng kiến cảnh đoàn lữ hành - phóng viên khảo sát du lịch ở đảo Hải Nam theo lời mời của đối tác Trung Quốc, cũng bị “nhốt” trong một nhà hàng tơ lụa! Cách bán hàng ở đây khiến khách không dám mua vì sợ bị hớ: Chăn tơ tằm nhỏ niêm yết giá 300 nhân dân tệ, áo đính giá 350 nhân dân tệ, mặc cả 100 nhân dân tệ thì họ bán ngay; váy ngủ giá 1.200 nhân dân tệ, khách trả thử 300 nhân dân tệ cũng đồng ý. Bực nhất là một vài người bấm bụng mua vài món hàng cho chóng được "tha", hướng dẫn viên địa phương vẫn chờ đến hết giờ quy định mới cho khách lên xe đi tiếp.

----------


## showluo

Lần sau mà đi du lịch chắc phải cảnh giác không mà gặp như này chắc mình cũng hoảng

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Thái độ phục vụ kiểu này chắc ko ai dám đến nữa. Kiểu chợ búa quá.

----------


## heocoi

Đến cửa khẩu TQ mua sắm cũng bực mình không kém.

----------

